# Bought a G19 today



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

With ammo being so expensive and the 92 being my only 9mm, I figured I'd get the Beretta a little brother... well, maybe a little _step_-brother. :smt083



















I think this little guy will do me just fine.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

reminds me of the commerical where the guy get hit on the head....

wow I could have had an xd!!!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

hideit said:


> reminds me of the commerical where the guy get hit on the head....
> 
> wow I could have had an xd!!!


Thanks. :smt012


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice pistol.:smt023

I have shot xd's, m&p's, and glocks. I prefer the glocks. You can't go wrong with a 19.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I never had shot a Glock untill my daughter bought a G-19 just like yours. I am impressed with that pistol. I liked everything about it but the looks. You got to admitt the Glock,XD, and M&P are all ugly. Ater shooting them all I like the G-19 the best. Yes I think there's one in my future. [I here Mike smiling now.]:smt033 Mr Spartan you done well.:smt023 Good luck wit it.:smt041
:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hideit said:


> reminds me of the commerical where the guy get hit on the head....
> 
> wow I could have had an xd!!!


Nothing wrong with the Glock. I'm an XD guy, but it's because I like how they feel better in my hand. Spartan's got a good gun that's going to be reliable and fun for him to shoot.



Baldy said:


> I liked everything about it but the looks. You got to admit the Glock,XD, and M&P are all ugly. After shooting them all I like the G-19 the best. Yes I think there's one in my future. [I here Mike smiling now.]:smt033


Yeah, the poly guns are kinda ugly, but they work well.

Mike's now on a mission to get everyone to carry a Kel Tec in an ankle holster, regardless if you wear shorts all day or not. :anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

XD? Ugly?

Now I'm rethinking my tattoo... Thought it would look pretty good.

JW

PS All "I just bought a new XXXXXX" posts MUST include a range report follow-up with pictures!!!! LOL


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> XD? Ugly?
> 
> Now I'm rethinking my tattoo... Thought it would look pretty good.
> 
> ...


Ok, they're not as pretty as a 1911. Fair? :mrgreen:

I think you have to give a time frame. Sometimes you buy the gun, but can't get to the range (unless you're Tony P.). I'd say 5 days to post a range report.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I too like the XD a lot; I have one in 45. I have yet to handle one with the shortened frame. 'Six of one, half dozen the other' for me regarding Glocks and XD's. I've just been in a Glock mood lately.

As far as range report, it took all of a day to get the new Glock there. 200 WWB rounds through. Fun little gun. I kept few of the better targets. Lower paper is from a rested position with the gun on its case (that low one was my fault); upper & middle are from a standing, unsupported position... all from ~21'. The circle around the "X" is 1 & 5/8" in dia., for reference.

The consensus: :smt023 . This little guy and I are going to get along quite well.










Now I want to get one of those 33 round G18 mags just for the hell of it. Practical? Not at all. Fun? Absolutely.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new to you G19! Got me one a few months ago--it's going to be my favorite out of all my Glocks. Be careful of that slip on grip hindering your mag ejections.








Glock on!


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

The 19 rules..............


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Congrats on the new to you G19! Got me one a few months ago--it's going to be my favorite out of all my Glocks. Be careful of that slip on grip hindering your mag ejections.
> 
> Glock on!


It doesn't. The overlap is negligible.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Great photos!


----------

